# Portsmouth, N.H.



## carlbobo (Oct 13, 2006)

Wanting to play or run a D&D 3.5 or Shadowrun game. I am available most weekends and during the week after 4pm. May be willing to play other RPGs.


----------



## carlbobo (Oct 16, 2006)

Also adding Warhammer RPG to the list.  =)


----------

